# help needed with goat wrestling



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I need some new 'holds'

Last night, for the first time, i separated moms and babies (babies 6 weeks old) Everything went fine, except i went out to check on everyone around 10 pm and got them all riled up again - they had been quietly calling for their moms (who were right on the other side of the pen wall, and they could see/touch noses if they wanted) and when i went in, the uproar started - oh she's here, she can let us back with mom now, lets get really loud and she'll do what we want! :laugh: 

This morning i decided to milk the moms first, figuring Bailey could wait a bit. Chara was tolerable. I held her one foot up for a bit, and she finally decided i wasn't giving up, so she settled down.

Mink fought me every step of the way. When i picked up one foot, she sagged down so i was supporting all her weight if i wanted to milk her. And she kept struggling even with one leg up. If I put her foot down, she was banging around trying to step in the bucket. I was exhausted by the time i was done milking, and i didn't even milk them out totally, just halfway b/c i was concerned about the babies not having enough. 

Anyone have other ideas for how to restrain her? I don't want to turn her off from milking, but i am going to get serious back strain if i have to do this every day (and just fyi, i have done practice milking with both of them, maybe 2 times, just putting them on the stand, handling their udder, and milking out a small amount.) Mink always acts the same way. I vaguely recall Bailey fighting me at first, but she is half Mink's weight, so it wasn't as big a deal. Now after 6 weeks Bailey is a treat to milk, esp after the other two lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you milking into somethign small and then dumping into a bigger bucket? Thats very important to do when you have a dancer.

I wouldnt hold her leg up but I would just keep milking her (even if it gets all over you and the milk is dumped along the way. And also give her a GOOD smack on the rump and yell NO! when she dances around. This is not acceptable behavior and she has to learn quickly. My dancer is 4 1/2 years old and she gets better as the lactation goes on but I am done with her for other reasons too so she is going back to her breeder (who she loves and is good for, go figure). So to me they better be good or they are cut out of the herd. I have a small herd, They better learn quick I dont tolerate crazy behavior.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree completely with Stacey. They usually get the point that you're not tolerate their naughtiness after that. Keep at it each day & hopefully things will go more smoothly soon.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, i am milking into something smaller. With Bailey i milk one side, dump into my filter over a glass jar, milk the other side, dump, try to get a bit more out of each side, and dump. When i first started, i dumped more often than that - every time she got twitchy i would dump. 

When Mink put her foot in the bucket this morning, i gave the milk to the cat and rinsed the bucket. I may just have to have a separate bucket for her, and just dump it all in the cat bowl - at least someone can benefit from the milk. 

I yelled 'no!' this morning, and then thought I shouldn't yell at her b/c it would be negative reinforcement, but i don't want one i can't milk either - she is a smart girl, i think she will figure it out eventually.

I was thinking maybe i should have separated the babies later in the evening rather than at the 7 pm milking of Bailey (maybe 10 or 11?) Mink and Chara were VERY full this morning, and that might have added to their distress, they aren't used to being milked every 12 hours.

I'll keep at it. Than you for the advice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

discipline bad behavior reward good.

If they are good they get a treat when they are done. Soon they stand good just for that treat.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

When a goat is just learning I always milk one handed to start with and milk one side at a time into a small container that I hold with the other hand. If the goat acts up I pull the container out of the way quickly but I don't let go of the teat. 

I normally wouldn't mind spilling some milk but I think the goats that are acting rotten get a sense of satisfaction from knowing that they've dumped it--I'm not giving them that! LOL!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

If that is the case, she got what she wanted - i spilled about half of it, but the cat had a lovely meal with the rest (she did manage to put a foot in my little container, luckily i had a container just for her)

Mink was slightly better today, she actually stood still near the end, and i milked her a bit more and then rewarded her by stopping. I think everything is made harder by the fact that the babies are screaming the whole time for their mamas.

Chara was much better today, hardly any fidgeting on the near side, a bit on the far side, but way better than yesterday. However, she made me put her up on the milking stand and i think i pulled something in my back :-( She likes to lay down and refuse to get up - usually i wait her out, but i was in a hurry today. I have no idea how people handle full-size goats, the minis are enough for me. (besides since they give less milk, i can justify having more of them, i would feel obligated to only have a couple goats if i had a big producer)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they kick. i hobble... if they squat i put a bucket under their belly so they can't sit down, if they laydown.. hell i'll flip them over and milk them.. they cant get away and i will get my milk


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

SDK You are hilarious! :ROFL: 
I want to see a pic of you milking one flipped over, that would be awesome!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'd get you one.. but i dont have goats anymore


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

SDK said:


> they kick. i hobble... if they squat i put a bucket under their belly so they can't sit down, if they laydown.. hell i'll flip them over and milk them.. they cant get away and i will get my milk


This is CLASSIC!!! LOVE IT!!! :ROFL:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

SDK - awesome!!

Luna was a PAIN, but we put a bucket under her so she could not lay down and we put something behind her so she could not back out. Finally, we bought a milker so that we were done before she got antsy.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Things are improving. I still have to shove them both onto the stand, but Chara tolerates being milked. Still have to hold one leg up on Mink but she stops fussing once i pick her foot up. Can't wait for them to hop up ready to be milked, just like Bailey.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

SDK said:


> they kick. i hobble... if they squat i put a bucket under their belly so they can't sit down, if they laydown.. hell i'll flip them over and milk them.. they cant get away and i will get my milk


LOL LOL Have you ever flipped over your doe to milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> they kick. i hobble... if they squat i put a bucket under their belly so they can't sit down, if they laydown.. hell i'll flip them over and milk them.. they cant get away and i will get my milk


Haven't flipped one but I have tied her to the fence, straddled her with my knees in her flanks and lifted her butt off the ground and milked with one hand. She had horns too and I carried massive bruises on the backs of my thighs and butt from her bringing her head up to get away from me...even then I wouldn't quit! My Dolly learned quick though and was a very polite and prolific milker for the remainder of her days with me 

They learn, for some it takes longer and they need a refresher course with each freshening but the ones that aim to please make up for those that aim to be PITA's!


----------

